# Zinsser Gardz ?



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

I think i may try Zinsser Gardz. I always been hesitant to try it but i know a lot of PC's swear by it. The main reason i have been hesitant to use it is that it dries clear. I like to have a uniform solid color in my primer to be able to see perfections easier and something about a clean white primed room makes the job feel complete to me. 

If i wanted to use gardz but still have a solid color would it be best to use a seperate primer under the Gardz or over it? Im thinking maybe primer with a cheap PVA primer or white basecoat under but not sure? May be a little overkill having two sealing primers. Or should the primer be on top of Gardz but then not sure if that defeats Gardz uniform sheen capabilitys and possibly be losing the good adhesion that gardz has? 

Then there is the question "Is Gardz tintable to be a solid color and still maintain its properties? 

Wha do you guys think?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the gardz. Its nice for prepping before skim coating. For new drywall i like the prep rite 200 better. If you dont want a clear but still want a zinsser product try the zero primer/sealer. It sprays OK and dries superfast.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'm no authority by any means. I think any product over 10 to 15 a gallon is overkill. My highest product is Sherman Williams pro mar 700. It does everything you need a drywall primer to do. I get it at 8 bucks a gallon. Isn't guards for sealing wallpaper before skimming with mud ?


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

drywallmike08 said:


> I'm no authority by any means. I think any product over 10 to 15 a gallon is overkill. My highest product is Sherman Williams pro mar 700. It does everything you need a drywall primer to do. I get it at 8 bucks a gallon. Isn't guards for sealing wallpaper before skimming with mud ?


I have used Pro mar 200 and i like it ,just wanted to try the Gardz that everyone seems to rave about . Gardz is a New Drywall primer sealer as well. 

This guy is a pretty well known PC over at painttalk and he swears by Gardz for new drywall . The pictures in some of his posts with Gardz looks pretty impressive expecially the sheen and tape pull tests. 

http://www.jackpauhl.com/introducing-gardz-by-zinsser/


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I'm no authority by any means. I think any product over 10 to 15 a gallon is overkill. My highest product is Sherman Williams pro mar 700. It does everything you need a drywall primer to do. I get it at 8 bucks a gallon. Isn't guards for sealing wallpaper before skimming with mud ?


 Gardz is a primer for trouble surfaces or just as a primer for new drywall. Promar 200 is the lowest quality paint i use. I really like the cashemere and BM aura. There not cheap but when applied properly will give better looking and more durable paint jobs. Promar 700 doesnt have a lot of highsolids to hide joint banding in cruciall lighting areas. I prefer a primer sealer with high solids and use preprite 300 as my goto primer.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

FAB said:


> I have used Pro mar 200 and i like it ,just wanted to try the Gardz that everyone seems to rave about . Gardz is a New Drywall primer sealer as well.
> 
> This guy is a pretty well known PC over at painttalk and he swears by Gardz for new drywall . The pictures in some of his posts with Gardz looks pretty impressive expecially the sheen and tape pull tests.
> 
> http://www.jackpauhl.com/introducing-gardz-by-zinsser/


Agree awesome stuff. Kilz Klear is suppose to be it's equal.Havent tried the Klear on raw rock but have on skimcoats.Seems to perform as well with a lower odor and about ten bucks cheaper per gal.


----------

